# Hemlock problem



## RandyS (Aug 29, 2005)

Live in CT. A customer has a weeping hemlock. Noticed today what looks like areas of rust colored spots on it. Also maybe some wooly adelgid, didn't have my glasses on. What can I spray on or wet the area down with to help? I don't have a license for spraying, needs to be over the counter stuff.
Thank you.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Aug 30, 2005)

http://www.caes.state.ct.us/PlantPestHandbookFiles/pphH/pphheml.htm


----------



## tordon22 (Sep 1, 2005)

You will need to know just what is specifically the problem to treat correctly. If adelgids, go with Dimethoate if not too hot, for the spotting possibaly a funcicide with systemic capabilities.


----------

